# AV input for TV tuner?



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi all
I have the Phaeton a few weeks now and love it! 
I have a few queries, but will post these as a separate issue
It has the TV tuner (works quite well, but not really useful to me) but I see the TV softkeys has an option to select from 2 other AV inputs: Where are these inputs?
Has anyone ever used these? There is reference to the software function to select in the manual, but no reference to how to connect anything.
I was thinking I might connect an aux Audio input to one of these as my children have a portable DVD player for long trips in the back. The screen would be blank as we would be moving, but I don't mind that.
There is a P/N in the current UK price list to replace the 6 CD changer for an Aux audio input, but it might be interesting to try the AV input option.
I have used an FM modulator, but the quality is poor.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2829220
Many thanks


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

You can keep the 6 CD changer and add a behind the Changer connector and a X# aux input unit that allows things like audio from a Sat radio, a Ipod, a laptop audio etc.
try http://www.enfig.com


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: AV input for TV tuner? (IrishPhaeton)*

Hello Hugh:
I believe that you can add additional AV inputs quite easily if you have the TV tuner installed as factory fitment. I'm not exactly sure how it is done, though. I will be hooking up the TV tuner in my car (retrofitting one) later this month - I will keep my eyes open when I do the install to look for any possible additional input locations.
In the meantime, perhaps have a really careful poke through the owner manual, and see if it mentions anything. That kind of content is not published in our NAR spec owner manuals.
Michael


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: AV input for TV tuner? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
have a careful poke through the owner manual, and see if it mentions anything. 

Michael
thanks for that. I have gone throught the manual, and it describes the function as follows
"*Picture Source:*
Choose between the Television sisnal (TV) and an external Video Source (AV- Video)"
Not exactly a font of knowledge!
When I select this option, something does happen: i.e. the TV screen displays noise only, so the source is changing. This is cause for optimism. I read your posts about the TV option, and somewhere I think there was reference to a multipin connector of some type on the rear of the infotaniment module that did not normally have anything connected. This may be the key? 
Regards


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: AV input for TV tuner? (IrishPhaeton)*

Hello Hugh:
I'm not exactly sure how the second AV signal is supposed to get into the system - if it is via the pins on the back of the J523, via some pins that might be present on the TV tuner, or perhaps even via pins that might be present on an additional component that may be located in the same area as the TV tuner.
I've attached a wiring diagram for the TV tuner. I am sorry that this one is in German - I don't have an English language one because this option was never offered in North America. But, if you drop by your VW dealer and ask them to print you a copy of Phaeton wiring diagram 34, I am sure they will be happy to oblige and will give you an English language copy.
It is possible (and I stress that this is just a guess only) that the input for the second source would come in on U22, which is shown on track numbers 71 to 79 of this diagram. However... the cable that comprises U22 was only included as standard fitment up to ('bis') June of 2002 production. After that, it was not included except on vehicles that had a DVD player fitted. But, it would not be too difficult to retrofit the U22 cable - I have attached a picture of it below. As you can see, it has a Phaeton part number on it (starts with 3D0...), so maybe you could order this cable as a stand-alone part and then install it into the empty pins on T54, which is the big connector that goes into the TV tuner.
I will also try and get you a more detailed pinout diagram of the TV tuner connector - T54 - itself.
Michael
*Cable & Connector U22 - see wiring diagram 34*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: AV input for TV tuner? (IrishPhaeton)*

Hugh:
Attached is a more detailed pinout diagram for T54, which is the big connector that goes into the TV tuner. The various wires and shields from the cable with connector U22 on it (shown on tracks 71 to 79 of Phaeton wiring diagram 35) go into the 54 pin receptacle that is on the side of the TV tuner, which is identified on the wiring diagram by its component number R78.
So, where you see the text 'T54/47' on the wiring diagram, that means pin 47 on connector T54. The 'connector' is the removable end of the wiring harness, the 'receptacle' is the thing on the TV tuner itself (R78) that the connector plugs into.
So, U22 is on one end of the black wire shown in the picture above (you can actually see U22 at the end of the black wire), connector T54 is on the other end of that black wire, and connector T54 plugs into the TV tuner R78.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:38 AM 12-6-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: AV input for TV tuner? (PanEuropean)*

In case you were wondering where the TV tuner hides, and how to get access to it, attached below is a PDF that tells you the secret hiding place. I have annotated it with a few tips and hints.
You can also go have a look at this post, which shows you how to lower the electronics compartment shelf under the hatshelf: How to replace the J605 Trunk Lid Control Module. You won't see a TV tuner in that picture, because my car did not have one at the time I took the picture. But, the TV tuner would be in the large empty space on the right hand side of the shelf, once you lower it. It's pretty easy to spot.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: AV input for TV tuner? (PanEuropean)*

Here's what the TV Tuner and connector T54 will look like once you lower the avionics shelf.
*TV Tuner*


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: AV input for TV tuner? (PanEuropean)*

Michael
I think I will start with an innocent quertion to my frendly VW supplier re the AV function!
I will keep you informed of any reply. I will study the pin-outs in due course.
Many thanks!!


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: AV input for TV tuner? (PanEuropean)*

That's the standard TV tuner ,I think you need the tuner with the extra aux plug ,to drive and external unit ,best take my parcel shelf and have a look.I have the one out of the W12 fitted with DVD head rest .Michael you have the one out of my car with just TV & text


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: AV input for TV tuner? (plastech)*

A prompt reply from my dealer this morning has confirmed the comment of Plastech
*"AV input is only for cars with factory fitted DVD rear screen systems"*
My suspicious nature would suggest that it not be that complicated to get an audio/ video input to the system, as I understand the rear DVD system is an Alpine system, so "standard" Audio/ Video inputs must be used??
Back to the pin outs...


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: AV input for TV tuner? (IrishPhaeton)*

Hugh,
Its not the pin out the problem you need to convert the input single .Which you will find the TV controler for DVD does,not the standard TV controler.


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: AV input for TV tuner? Plan B, VW pN IPOD connectivity option...*

Based on the useful input from everyone, it's time for Plan B..
IPOD connectivity is listed as P/N 1K0 051 444 in the Phaeton price list @ £100. 
This eliminates the Cd changer, but that's OK.
Anyone seen this: is it an IPOD only device, or any Aux audio input. I want to connect the kids portable DVD player from the back seat... as well as IPOD or Creative Zen MP3 player (the soundtrack of the Magic Roundabout is surprisingly good)...
Regards all


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: AV input for TV tuner? (IrishPhaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IrishPhaeton* »_A prompt reply from my dealer this morning has confirmed the comment of Plastech
*"AV input is only for cars with factory fitted DVD rear screen systems"*
My suspicious nature would suggest that it not be that complicated to get an audio/ video input to the system, as I understand the rear DVD system is an Alpine system, so "standard" Audio/ Video inputs must be used??
Back to the pin outs...

I have been looking at the camera controller for the Touareg. I was specifically interested in the additional A/V inputs. This controller also supports the TV tuners. Not sure if this is the same part as the Phaeton but it may be or very similar. The Touareg p/n is 7L6 907 441, this part also supports the back-up camera. Based on my analysis of the wiring diagram I made a pin map that may be of some help. For the Phaeton I would disregard the NAV head info and focus on J772. I will post below. I am also going to add a link to a pin description that will give detail about more inputs. I have not confirmed that the detail in this link is for the same controller. There are two posts the second gives the most detail. http://www.vwnavi.com/vwnavi/f...=2574











_Modified by v10tdiguy at 8:52 AM 12-6-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: AV input for TV tuner? (v10tdiguy)*

I have taken a closer look at the Phaeton info relative to aux inputs and will share my analysis below.
Although I do not speak German it does not look like the Phaeton uses the camera controller that the Touareg does. It looks like the TV tuner connects directly to the head unit in you dash via S Video versus RGB for the Touareg. You may be able to add this if you wanted to experiment with a back-up camera but that would likely be the topic of a different thread.
It looks like you have the following aux inputs available on your tuner. The pin numbers below are all for the 54 pin connector.
Front S Video via pins 49,50,51
Rear S Video via pins 42,43,44
Front Composite video via pin 52,53
Rear Composite video via pin 45,46
Front audio via pins 47,48,49
Rear audio via pins 41,42,43
I hope this is of some help.


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 12:41 PM 12-6-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: AV input for TV tuner? (plastech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plastech* »_I think you need the tuner with the extra aux plug...

Tony - the U22 connector I referred to and pictured above *IS* the extra aux plug. It happens to be the exact one I took out of the car in Birmingham. In other words, if Hugh buys that cable and fits the pins on it into the blank slots on T54, he will have exactly the same cable harness as a car that came with the high-end multimedia system (the Alpine system). Furthermore, if he goes to a video supplier who has a good tech shop, they should be able to make up a cable for him that is similar in nature to the cable that is used to feed in the signal from the Alpine unit (in other words, a cable exactly like U22, but with connectors on the loose end to suit Hugh's personal needs - S-video, RCA connectors, whatever.

_Quote, originally posted by *IrishPhaeton* »_...it should not be that complicated to get an audio/ video input to the system, as I understand the rear DVD system is an Alpine system, so "standard" Audio/ Video inputs must be used?

My sentiments exactly.
Michael


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

This is looking promising. I am up to my eyes in work right now so it will be a few days before I get to grips with this, but in summary I have access to engineering at work to get cables made, if I have the diagram ( assuming I can't just order the part) I guess I would need to check that there is a an aux plug on the TV tuner before doing anything: maybe it's only on units that have the rear DVD system?


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (IrishPhaeton)*

Yes correct Michael about cable,what about the TV tuner ,the DVD car has a TV tuner with an extra socket .This will enable you to bring your signal into the harness and I think decode it .


_Modified by plastech at 8:51 AM 12-7-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (IrishPhaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IrishPhaeton* »_...I have access to engineering at work to get cables made...

Hugh:
The only VW specific parts that you might want to assist in the construction of a cable would be what are called "VW Repair Wires". These little goodies are nothing more than yellow cables (yellow being sort of a code that indicates something is not OEM) that are about 20 cm long and have a specialized pin on each end. You cut them in half, and splice the specialized pin onto the end of the harness you are making. That then allows you to insert the specialized pins into the VW connector you are hooking into - in this case, T54.
There are about 150 different variations of repair wires. They are not expensive, perhaps €1 each (for what gives you, in effect, two pins). Some are gold plated - these are used for low voltage circuits such as engine controllers - they might cost a few punts more. Below is a picture of some repair wires. Just visit your VW dealer, talk to the parts specialist, tell him or her that you are making up an additional cable to put into empty pins on T54 (the connector for the TV tuner), and the parts specialist will be able to give you the appropriate repair wires. For 8 pins total, you would need 4 repair wires. My guess is that they are probably all the same within T54.
For more background information about making up a harness using these wires, have a peek at this discussion: Retrofitting Keyless Start to a North American Phaeton. Towards the bottom of the first page of that post is an excellent set of pictures showing how to add a service to an existing connector using repair wires.
Michael
*Examples of VW Repair Wires*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (IrishPhaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IrishPhaeton* »_...I guess I would need to check that there is a an aux plug on the TV tuner before doing anything: maybe it's only on units that have the rear DVD system?

A very good thought. There is always the risk that you might make up the wiring harness perfectly, connect it to the TV tuner, then find out that the TV tuner you have does not support an Aux Input. However - nothing ventured, nothing gained. Welcome to the world of retrofitting.








Michael


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean) repair wire Part Numbers: 54 pin connector*

I am about to dig in in the next few days and connect aux AV inputs to the TV tuner. All the indications are that it should work. I have had a look and the P/N of my TV tuner module is exactly as per that in Michael's images. In the course of looking for the best way to modify the connector, I came across this table of connector & repair wire P/N as per Michaels previous post. It might be of use to anyone else attempting to add in extra devices to various connectors. I will report back after I have spent an evening on my back in the boot (trunk) sticking pins in a 54 pin connector ( P/N 4E0 972 144)!!
Also, the links go to good images which is usefull.
http://www.nsxjr.com/Audipins.html


_Modified by IrishPhaeton at 1:54 PM 1-4-2007_


----------



## toph (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean) repair wire Part Numbers: 54 pin connector (IrishPhaeton)*

hello, just had a little read of this post, i had tv tuner in my passat that appears to be the same unit as in the phaeton, i have a few pictures of a cable that is readily available so you can add 2 x video and sound to through the tuner that you simply just slide in to the existing connector.

































http://www.photobox.co.uk/albu...33334


_Modified by toph at 4:21 AM 6-18-2007_


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (toph) TV tuner connections*

By chance I just did that work yesterday, but only for the Audio in. It works fine, just a very slight background hiss but only noticable with high volume setting and no input, it's perfect for normal use.
I had a quick play with the Video inputs, but by first choice of inputs did not give results, so I left it. If a cable was available I would certainly have another try.... now that I have figured how to get a cable from the boot through to the passenger compartment...!


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi!
How did you get the wires through from the "trunk"?


----------



## toph (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

that connector and phonos complete from audio shop is about £20


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrishabberley* »_Hi!
How did you get the wires through from the "trunk"?

Not so difficult in the end.
1) Removed the rear bench: 5 mins
2) Poked a clothes hanger under the rear hat shelf (just where it joins the middle headrest) and lucky first time it emerged in the area where all the other cables come into the TV tuner, etc are located. Pulled the cable through, and generally stuffed it in a seam in the rear seat behind the foldable armrest, under the bench and ran it under the plastic trim around to under the driver seat. Not perfect, but easily removed and minimum disassembly!
3) Reinstall the seat bench: 5 mins. The key (for me) is to line up the connectors at the outer edges first: If you just push the alignment will be incorrect and you will struggle.

Note 2) above was unscientific and was based on not having the time or inclination to take the car apart! It looked the easy option and I was lucky.
It’s very, very different to any other car I have owned.

_Quote, originally posted by *TOPH* »_ that connector and phonos complete from audio shop is about £20

It looks like VW part, with the section of the multipin connector on the end: would you have a part number?




_Modified by IrishPhaeton at 6:15 AM 6-18-2007_


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## toph (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (IrishPhaeton)*

only have the AMP/TYCO number which is 013559292


----------



## mattsimis (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (toph)*

Digging up threads I know, but anyone know where I can buy the premade cable Toph pictured?


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (mattsimis)*

Have you tried Kufatec?
Link


----------



## mattsimis (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (CLMims)*

Thanks for the link. Shipping seems pricey tho (EUR23.80, thats like $35)!


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

*AV Input connections Pin Numbers for Digital TV Tuner*

Hello all
on a previous post I got help from someone who had the pin ID's for the analog TV tuner. This allowed me to connect an external Audio Device (MP3 Player, DVD player) which has worked really well.
My new Phaeton has a digital TV Tuner so I was wondering if anyone has the pin-in connections? I can poke around, and they might be the same (and probably are) but old age and limited time makes me check if someone else has figured this out first! Many thanks.
Original thread is below
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2963413


_Modified by IrishPhaeton at 6:15 AM 7-18-2008_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (mattsimis)*

Photos re-hosted.


----------



## G132RLG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Just an observation......
Mine has a TV tuner and NO rear screens, however, on the relevant J523/MCDU Audio TV Page it is possible to switch between TV, AV1 and AV2 sources. So far I've resisted the temptation to tear it apart and find out which parts are installed though.
Personally, Im pleased I didn't order the TV tuner specifically, I find the reception is often very poor. I haven't had any investigative work done on this yet.
Jeff


----------



## withoutcomp1 (Jul 26, 2007)

need s4 tv tuner wire diagram anyone


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

*MODS*



toph said:


> hello, just had a little read of this post, i had tv tuner in my passat that appears to be the same unit as in the phaeton, i have a few pictures of a cable that is readily available so you can add 2 x video and sound to through the tuner that you simply just slide in to the existing connector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Any chance of re-hosting these?


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

> Any chance of re-hosting these?


 Can't help you with that, sorry. But if you want to see what the adapter looks like, see the link to Kufatec  which CLMims posted earlier in this thread. 

At 16 euros that's pretty reasonable. Alternatively you can DIY with the VW repair wires and save an euro or two. 

This cable works pretty well indeed. You will need a tv-in-motion box (also available from Kufatec) if you want to view video while on the move. 

Jouko


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

jkuisma said:


> Can't help you with that, sorry. But if you want to see what the adapter looks like, see the link to Kufatec  which CLMims posted earlier in this thread.
> 
> At 16 euros that's pretty reasonable. Alternatively you can DIY with the VW repair wires and save an euro or two.
> 
> ...


 Hi Jouko, 

I have seen the cable but Kufotec say it will not work on my unit (3D0 919 146) however a UK company are making a lead for me that they use in the Bentley with the same TV tuner. I do have the AV1 and AV2 inputs present in the infotainment menu, so fingers crossed. It costs more than the Kufotec lead but is made to the required length, and postage will be less. 
I will try it and report if it works. I am trying to install a Mac Mini, I have a dedicated power supply from the USA, just need to get the signal to the audio/video unit! 

Thanks 
Stu


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

> I have seen the cable but Kufotec say it will not work on my unit (3D0 919 146) however a UK company are making a lead for me that they use in the Bentley with the same TV tuner.


 You will surely get a working custom cable from your supplier, so not to worry! But I can confirm that the Kufatec cable works in a Phaeton - I have one in mine! 



> I do have the AV1 and AV2 inputs present in the infotainment menu, so fingers crossed.


 Yep. Seems to be so that the AV1 supports sound and video. The AV2, at least by default, only supports audio. No reprogramming is needed. Just plug in the adapter and off you go! 

In my experience routing video cables from the cabin to the trunk is not particularly easy job - you really need to remove the reat seat bench and back as well. So be prepared! 

Jouko


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

jkuisma said:


> You will surely get a working custom cable from your supplier, so not to worry! But I can confirm that the Kufatec cable works in a Phaeton - I have one in mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks, 

everything will be mounted in the boot/trunk, really don't fancy taking out trim, I always break something!!


----------



## Ekremsky (Sep 8, 2010)

*av in*

I have successfully mounted multimedia player to my tv tuner on my phaeton,works like a charm,also I have the both AV-in entries,installation is far easy as it looks hard ,now I just do not use CD,FM transmitter or anything else ,if any interest I will try to post some pictures,and for full enjoyment you need TV-IN-MOTION adapter to be set on the back of infotainment system,to watch video in motion


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Ekremsky said:


> I have successfully mounted multimedia player to my tv tuner on my phaeton,works like a charm,also I have the both AV-in entries,installation is far easy as it looks hard ,now I just do not use CD,FM transmitter or anything else ,if any interest I will try to post some pictures,and for full enjoyment you need TV-IN-MOTION adapter to be set on the back of infotainment system,to watch video in motion


 Hi, 
what exactly have you installed? Pictures would be great. 
Thanks 

Stu


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

*AV input*

All 
All TV tuners have AV inputs and are reasonably easy to tap into the available points for Audio & Visual connections on a DIY basis, if you have the time. The thing to be aware of is that earlier Phaeton had Analog TV, more recent ones have Analog/ Divital TV module and some of the pin-outs are different on the later module, thus the basis of the earleir remark about "it not working on my version" above. 
I had both (one 2005/ one 2008) thus was caught out by the pinout diagram. 

The pin-outs for both are in the FAQ for TV module, as far as I know. Don't have time to look now. 
Functionality for AV is the same for both units. 

Hugh


----------



## Ekremsky (Sep 8, 2010)

*av*



EnglishPhaeton said:


> Hi,
> what exactly have you installed? Pictures would be great.
> Thanks
> 
> Stu


 Hi,I have installed a multimedia player bought from ebay,with usb&sdmmc card,also bought a TV-IN-MOTION adapter(that is harder&complicated than AV installation),all you need is the AV-IN adapter,and as far as I know the adapter is the samelike Audi A8 TV tuner AV-IN adapter,I will post some pictures these days...


----------

